# amazing bomb



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks again to the Mighty Shuckins for clogging my mail slot with the following pile of delectable smokes:

La Tradicion Churchill
Man 'O War Virtue perfecto ( I didn't even know they made this size)
Cain F GH Vintage 2002 Robusto
Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto
Partagas Serie D Robusto
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Tatuaje Brown Label Toro(?)5.5x50ish
Nestor Miranda Doppelbock Robusto
Pinar Del Rio Reserva Limitada Robusto
Oliveros King Havano Maduro Fuerte Robusto



A great mix of some of my favorites, some I have been wanting to try, a few smokes previously unknown to me, and an extra special treat.

I doff my cap to you kind sir, and to those about to bomb and smoke, we salute you.

For some reason, The attached pic is not showing up, which kinda defeats the purpose of posting to this thread


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

You should probably let everyone know what kind of mailbox you have. That bomb would have taken out most anyone else's. Congrat's and way to put the noobs in place!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Dude he just never stops does he?!?!?

Very nice hit there too.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

Nice hit! Have fun filling in the crater that used to house your mailbox. At least you'll have something to smoke while doing it!


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

Great hit bro!


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

nope he never does!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice, enjoy!!


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a great bomb...Shuckins never fails to disappoint!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Think it is 30 posts before you can embed the pictures... Kinda forgot when the milestone is. 

In other news, that is a mighty fine looking bomb!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

It feels kinda weird being called a newbie since I've been enjoying cigars for about 14 years and have been coming to this site for about a year and a half. When I read posts from brand new smokers, I hearken back to the time when I was just starting out and marvel at how far I've come since then. There's this other music/pro audio forum that I lurked on for a few years before signing up as well. I guess that's just my style.

I've discovered many fine smokes and learned a lot from these forums and hope whatever small contributions I may make will add to the collective.

I'm gonna smoke one of these bad boys now. See Ya!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Think it is 30 posts before you can embed the pictures... Kinda forgot when the milestone is.
> 
> In other news, that is a mighty fine looking bomb!


Strangely enough, I had posted a picture of the first bomb I got about 3 weeks ago and it went through just fine. Gonna try one more time now.

Nope no picture. Perhaps I'll wait until after my 30th post and try again.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

So now the attached picture shows up? A strange and fickle beast this forum is.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Most of the time the pictures don't show up for the poster, don't ask me why it's just the way it is. It takes some time for you to see them, but we can. BTW Shuckins is always out of control, he bombs more cigars than I own and that's just amazing!


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Wills said:


> That's a great bomb...Shuckins never fails to disappoint!


This is not what I meant to say at all...wow...

I meant that Shuckins never disappoints. My apologies.


----------



## dc2boost (Sep 20, 2011)

So I don't get the whole bombing thing ....so you sign up your address and someone sends you stuff?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

dc2boost said:


> So I don't get the whole bombing thing ....so you sign up your address and someone sends you stuff?


It's a tad more complex than that.

Bombing seems to be done when members make significant contributions to the community though good advice and posts. An example is the Po' Boy Sampler thread - a couple of folks have signed up to send some sticks to the OP in a gesture of cameraderie for the (entertaining) work he is doing on that thread.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice bomb!


----------



## dc2boost (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah. Makes sense. Thanks for the info Frodo.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

*AWESOME CIGARSS ! ! !*
*congratulations!*

_I challenge any one to BOMB me!
with a intercontinental missile ! ! !_ :tape:

:shock:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

brunoslee said:


> _I challenge any one to BOMB me!
> with a intercontinental missile ! ! !_ :tape:
> 
> :shock:


i challenge you to put your address in your profile...lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

shuckins said:


> i challenge you to put your address in your profile...lol


Oh dear, evil never sleeps!

Indeed, "amazing" covers it pretty well. Congrats!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

brunoslee said:


> *AWESOME CIGARSS ! ! !*
> *congratulations!*
> 
> _I challenge any one to BOMB me!_
> ...


Bruno...meet Ron. Oh, and he sent a bomb to a BOTL in TURKEY...pretty sure that you put your addy in and you will get destroyed.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, so I just smoked the Gran Habano vintage 2002 and the Cain FF whilst in the garage doing the things I do in there. Both lived up to and exceeded expectations. 
I have been dying to try the GH2002 for a while now due to the sheer volume of posts extolling it's virtues and my past experience with the GH #5 blend. IMHO, its' probably the best ever $2 cigar in the history of the universe. \
The Cain FF is definitely one of the strongest, fullest flavored smokes I've experienced. A great smoke that I think would age into something really amazing once father time gets his hands on it. I would apply the same attributes to the Cu Avana Punisher, which I'm love with and have also recently smoked.

The following post was made possible by the Shuckins Great Cigars In The Mail corporation and the Chubb Group.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah, Shuckins is the man.


----------

